# Dr. Chronic and CASH



## Shannon2 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have done two orders with Dr. Chronic using cash. My first one went through fine and I loved my little babies he sent...the second one was "lost".

One out of two is bad odds to be "lost" and my concern is a postal employee is watching his mail box and knows cash and money orders come to him on a regular basis and steals some.

DON'T SEND CASH TO DR. CHRONIC AT THIS TIME!!!

Praise FLOON the party god.


love, Shannon2


----------



## gmo (Dec 23, 2007)

Shannon, I suggest going to the mall or walmart and buying a prepaid visa moneycard.  You can put the exact amount of the order on the card and then pay with that on the docs site.  Just make sure to buy the moneycard with cash and you are set.  It is quicker than sending cash too.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Shannon2 (Jan 1, 2008)

That's a really good idea!!!!  Thanks, gmo


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Jan 1, 2008)

*Yeah I used a card, got payment conformation within mins, order shipped the same day. Took eight days to arrive in the southwest united states. I also got a freebee NL X G13. I will never order from anyone else. Hope you a have a better time ordering with a card. With however you choose. Happy new year!*


----------



## turtledro (Jan 1, 2008)

What kind of pakcaging do seeds come in, an envelope, or a box?


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Jan 1, 2008)

*I don't really think it would be wise to discuss stealthy shipping methods over the forum. Then they wouldn't be stealthy. *


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 1, 2008)

Of course, the DEA or any one, for that matter could order seeds and get them shipped right to their door for "examination".  So, it isn't really too hard for them to see what one's shipping methods are.  However, we like to make people of the law work for their info around here so we do not allow the discussion of shipping.


----------

